# Chili powder, regional?



## giggler (May 24, 2009)

Is "chili powder" a regional thing?

I want to make chili sauce for hot dogs, and thought I'd try something different... like this wacky website...Rhode Island chili..

NY System Hot Weiners and Other RI Favorites! - Rhode Island

but then I thought..I have Geberhardt's chili powder, from Texas..

I have no idea what Rhode Island chili powder might be like?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2009)

"chile powder" can definitely be regional.  I make my own chili seasoning, and depending on where you're coming from, it can vary extremely.  For example, Cincinatti chili is Greek in origins, and has cinnamon and other spices you'd never find in the southwest.  In Virginia it was called Greek Spaghetti Sauce.  Yummy, but you have to suspend your ideas of what chili or spaghetti sauce should be.  One of my favorite  chilies is one I make from a recipe I call "My Cousin's New Mexico Green Chili".  It has totally different spices from other chilies I make.  So who knows what they do in Rhode Island.


----------



## ellakav (May 24, 2009)

I agree about the regional thing - when I lived in California, obviously
the closer you got to Mexico the more ranges in heat, spice, cumin, etc.
I have never heard of Rhode Island Chili Powder, I've never heard of
Sacramento Tomato Juice either, for that matter!!  the tomato juice was
listed in a recipe I ran across a few months ago - when I asked about it
I got the rudest answer from someone!  so I thought, okay, I'll use what
I know and I did and the recipe was great, so all this to say, I think you'll
be fine with your Gebhart's.  that's a good all-around chili powder so you
should have a good result.


----------



## justplainbill (May 25, 2009)

You can blend your own to taste with varying proportions of such ingredients as powdered         Ancho chili pepper, Cayenne pepper, Tien Tsin peppers, cumin, crushed red pepper, paprika, garlic, Mexican        oregano and perhaps a few dashes of Tabasco.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

The nearest thing to Sacramento tomato juice would be to use V8.  It is richer than most other tomato juices.  There is another brand of tomato products available in the southern midwest, but right now I can't think of the name.


----------

